# --- Extreme Turbo Head for [email protected] D ---



## H22A (Jan 18, 2007)

*Update: Jan 24, 2007*

This revision has more subtle crenelatetion bazel as requested.












*************************************************************************













Hello Everyone,

I have an “Extreme Turbo Head” for Mag D project brewing. As the title said, ETH is extremely large head for Mag D, which has enough space to house 7 McR-27XR reflectors or approximately 12-14 McR-19XR reflectors. One unique feature is the threaded heatsink which allows height adjustment in relation to reflector size. This enable modders to use several reflector sizes as desire (Flood or throw).

In addition, it comes with crenelate bezel and Schott Superwite 2-3mm thick with anti reflective coatings. I’m not sure about the color finish at the moment.


Features 
-	Made from high quality 6061 aluminum
-	Crenelated Strike Bezel
-	Height adjustable heatsink to work with various reflector size
-	Schott Superwith 2-3mm thick lens with anti reflective coating
-	Anti roll design
-	Converter housing large enough to accommodate 0.80” converter, such as Shark, Fatman and MaxFlex.
-	Finishing??? Possibly bare aluminum, HAII black or chrome.

I’m wondering if there is enough interest to start the project. Please keep in mind that this is just the head no reflectors, converter, LED and body involved. In addition, ETH is a big head and approximately 12cm in diameter. If you are looking for something “Extreme”, this is it! For those modders that have several Mag C or D mods under your belt, this is the next challenge you have been waiting for! 

ETH will be produced in limited numbers and I’ll not be making anymore. This is “ONE RUN ONLY” project. For price, I’ll post in about a week time as I’m waiting on final drawing to arrive.

Thanks,
H22A


----------



## Icarus (Jan 18, 2007)

Sweet!  ... :twothumbs
I'm interested in at least one, depending on price and final design. :goodjob:


----------



## FlashInThePan (Jan 18, 2007)

Looks great - nice work! It'll be really interesting to follow its progress. =)

- FITP


----------



## Icarus (Jan 18, 2007)

:thinking: ... better offer them in HA Natural as well...


----------



## Nebula (Jan 18, 2007)

It's a monster! Setapong - it looks terrific. I am certainly interested. I don't know about the ultimate size though - outfitting that head would cost a bundle. What do you envision for powering all those LEDs? 

Please don't let my words discourage you. I love that design. And, if built I will buy one! Of course it would be nice if that big fat head had a nice fat tail cap. On a Mag 2D the combo would be nothing short of amazing. 

BTW - If there is not enough interest in a head this large would you consider "downsizing" a wee bit? 

Thanks. Kirk


----------



## Kryosphinx (Jan 19, 2007)

Cool! It's like a make-your-own-Elektrolumens-light!


----------



## Led_Blind (Jan 19, 2007)

Noice... any ideas on $?


----------



## vacuum3d (Jan 19, 2007)

Interested. Depends on if I can afford it. By the way, what driver can drive this many leds?

ernest


----------



## RCatR (Jan 19, 2007)

Add this to a 6D mag and you're all set


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 19, 2007)

Sweet mother of xxxxx!


Put me down for one depending price ofcource.
How about making a Fat 3x18650 Body for it while your at it 
Similar to the bodies FM has for his FM3-V.

PRefered finish would be Ha-Nat or Chrome.



Benny



Benny


----------



## Long John (Jan 19, 2007)

:goodjob: H22A, very nice design :twothumbs

I would prefer HA nat. too.

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## cmacclel (Jan 19, 2007)

Interested depending on price.

Mac


----------



## David_G (Jan 19, 2007)

I am also interested in one ore more of these


----------



## flex76italy (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi,

i'm interested, depending on price and final design....HA3 will be best, and also crenulation less aggressive IMHO.

:goodjob:


----------



## Long John (Jan 19, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> How about making a Fat 3x18650 Body for it while your at it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, that would be great :twothumbs.........:thumbsup:

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## H22A (Jan 20, 2007)

Nebula said:


> It's a monster! Setapong - it looks terrific. I am certainly interested. I don't know about the ultimate size though - outfitting that head would cost a bundle. What do you envision for powering all those LEDs?
> 
> Please don't let my words discourage you. I love that design. And, if built I will buy one! Of course it would be nice if that big fat head had a nice fat tail cap. On a Mag 2D the combo would be nothing short of amazing.
> 
> ...



Yes, is is a bit too big to be your favorite everyday light. I know it takes a bubdle to makes the head workable, but the possibility of stuffing that many LED in a single head is unique and challenging.

To power 7 LEDs you need at least 12V power source and possibility of single MaxFlex or two shark drivers to light this baby up.  

I'm thinking along the path that you proposed to reduce the size. Maybe 4-5 McR-27 is more logical approach.


----------



## tanasit (Jan 20, 2007)

Same here.:rock:


Icarus said:


> Sweet!  ... :twothumbs
> I'm interested in at least one, depending on price and final design. :goodjob:


----------



## H22A (Jan 20, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Sweet mother of xxxxx!
> 
> 
> Put me down for one depending price ofcource.
> ...



Thank you for your suggestion. I thought about that but couldn't find decent switch locally. If using original [email protected] switch, then it is possible. AW is saying that his Li-Ion "C" soon to be available, that might be another possibility.


----------



## LEDcandle (Jan 20, 2007)

Dang that looks nice... I like the idea of a 3x18650 body too, prob 3S3P, for the 12v and 6600 mah with protected cells. But that's building an entire new light instead of using the mag body! 

Looks like an extreme light that could replace some of the handheld HIDs for 'power' lighting. 

I'm currently looking for a host for some mods and I thought I'd skip the mag and go for a Surefire, but this head (and possible new body if you are considering it) might make me think again!


----------



## Nebula (Jan 20, 2007)

H22A said:


> Yes, is is a bit too big to be your favorite everyday light. I know it takes a bubdle to makes the head workable, but the possibility of stuffing that many LED in a single head is unique and challenging.
> 
> To power 7 LEDs you need at least 12V power source and possibility of single MaxFlex or two shark drivers to light this baby up.
> 
> I'm thinking along the path that you proposed to reduce the size. Maybe 4-5 McR-27 is more logical approach.


 
Setapong - There are a number of reasons that I will continue to buy your products, two of which came to mind when I read your reply. First, and foremost, I know that no matter what you decide to create, the result will be a well designed first rate product. Second, I for one very much appreciate the way you encourage feedback from the community on your designs. 

I look forward to seeing the next phase of your giant head design. Cheers. Kirk


----------



## Long John (Jan 20, 2007)

H22A, only a suggestion.

What do you think about an ID of about 8cm. It would fit 5x27mm reflectors and in the middle one McR19mm reflector. At the end 6x ermitters with a good beamshape and about 1000 Lumens, depending on the drawing rate.
And a relative short body for 3x 18650 LiIons (side by side) and a Mag-tailswitch.

Best regards 

____
Tom


----------



## DFiorentino (Jan 20, 2007)

OOoooooo  Count me in! I hope my fiscal status improves by payment time. :laughing:

-DF


----------



## H22A (Jan 21, 2007)

Long John said:


> H22A, only a suggestion.
> 
> What do you think about an ID of about 8cm. It would fit 5x27mm reflectors and in the middle one McR19mm reflector. At the end 6x ermitters with a good beamshape and about 1000 Lumens, depending on the drawing rate.
> And a relative short body for 3x 18650 LiIons (side by side) and a Mag-tailswitch.
> ...



Thank you for your suggestions. That's a good idea and I'll look into it. There shouldn't be problem with designing new body to fit 3 x 18650 Li-Ion and Magtail switch. If that's what customers want, I'll proceed on that route.


----------



## Long John (Jan 21, 2007)

H22A said:


> Thank you for your suggestions. That's a good idea and I'll look into it. There shouldn't be problem with designing new body to fit 3 x 18650 Li-Ion and Magtail switch. If that's what customers want, I'll proceed on that route.



You are welcome H22A
Thank you very much to you, that you'll think about such ideas from freaks like me.
Since the 18650's are very common ( a lot of members own them with chargers, interchangeable with other lights) and effective cells, I would prefer such a setup. Due to the side by side arrangement, the size of the light would be in a preferrable proportion to its power ability.
Nowadays, such a light would be very hard to beat if not impossible.

I'm looking forward and I'm very anxious for your development.

Very best regards

______
Tom:wave:


----------



## Icarus (Jan 21, 2007)

When using a tailswitch it is not possible to control the MaxFlex or bFlex driver ....


----------



## Icarus (Jan 21, 2007)

Why so many LED's? I vote for a *3xMcR27L/XR * or *3xMcR38 * head.


----------



## Effulgence (Jan 22, 2007)

Wow, I was considering making a Mag85, but saw this and I'm thinkin' forget about it. This head is a very nice concept, I really like the features. I'd like to see a black type III coating, if possible. Hopefully after all my bills leaves enough from my paycheck.


----------



## DFiorentino (Jan 22, 2007)

Icarus said:


> Why so many LED's? I vote for a *3xMcR27L/XR *or *3xMcR38 *head.


 
How about a 4xMcR-38 with a McR-27L/XR in the center. :naughty: 

-DF


----------



## Long John (Jan 22, 2007)

DFiorentino said:


> How about a 4xMcR-38 with a McR-27L/XR in the center. :naughty:
> 
> -DF



Hello DFiorentino

I guess, with 5 Leds there will be a problem with the connections. 5 in series needs to much power, with 6 Leds the connection could be 2strings parallel with 3 Leds in series, so about between 10 and 11 Volts and with the MaxFlex each Led would draw 700mA at the highest setting.

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## H22A (Jan 22, 2007)

Long John said:


> Hello DFiorentino
> 
> I guess, with 5 Leds there will be a problem with the connections. 5 in series needs to much power, with 6 Leds the connection could be 2strings parallel with 3 Leds in series, so about between 10 and 11 Volts and with the MaxFlex each Led would draw 700mA at the highest setting.
> 
> ...



IMHO there is not much difference in head size between 6 and 7 LEDs. For 7 LEDs layout, I was thinking 2 MaxFlex connected in 2 parallel. Series connected driving 3 LEDs and another driving 4 LEDs.


----------



## Icarus (Jan 22, 2007)

Five leds in series can be driven by the MaxFlex using four series LIR's (Mag4D, FM 1.5D 4x14670, ...).
Even the bFlex using six series LIR's might work if the leds have low Vf.


----------



## H22A (Jan 22, 2007)

Icarus said:


> Why so many LED's? I vote for a *3xMcR27L/XR * or *3xMcR38 * head.



I might have smaller versions of possibly 4 McR-27. Let me check with CNC shop for minimum quantity. The reason why I go with 7 LEDs is because I would like to have extra space for future expansions. I can always reduced the amount of LEDs, but to expand on smaller head is impossible.


----------



## paulr (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not keen on violent looking crenellations. I'd be ok with having just the most subtle scalloping to let a tiny peek of light out if the light is face-down on a table. I'd be interested in an uncrenellated version depending on the price and on my finances at the time of availability.


----------



## H22A (Jan 22, 2007)

paulr said:


> I'm not keen on violent looking crenellations. I'd be ok with having just the most subtle scalloping to let a tiny peek of light out if the light is face-down on a table. I'd be interested in an uncrenellated version depending on the price and on my finances at the time of availability.



Thank you for your input. A new and more subtle design is in the work.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 22, 2007)

Regarding the bezel ring.
Dont make it to subtile 


Size of the head is prefered to hold atleast 3x 27-S Reflectors.
7 would be awsome 
And maybe 3xMcR38`s'

Lots of options is always better 



Oh and....

I want Teeth 




Benny


----------



## H22A (Jan 24, 2007)

*Re: --- Extreme Turbo Head for [email protected] ---*

A more subtle bezel desihn has been added. I'm also working on smaller and different design for 4 x McR-27 size which several suggested as more practicle approach. I should have photo ready by Friday.

I have in the work a Tri-Lux head using 3 x McR-17XR, Cree P4 and using either Shark, MaxFlex or Fatman converter. Designed as drop in for Surefire E and C series or possibly all new 2 x 18650 body. Unveil in about one week time.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 24, 2007)

Sweet!

Will these new E/C series heads be ready for shipping in about a week.
Is that what youre saying?

What kind of current are you planning on feeding each emitter?




Benny


----------



## karlthev (Jan 24, 2007)

I'm probably in---$???


Karl


----------



## Long John (Jan 24, 2007)

Hears interesting H22A:goodjob:

I'm anxious for the pics

Best regards

____
Tom


----------



## H22A (Jan 24, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Will these new E/C series heads be ready for shipping in about a week.
> Is that what youre saying?
> ...



Just the drawing Benny.  The minimum current is 350mA driving 3 x Cree P4 at estimated 240 Lumens and subtract 20% reflector loss and 85% converter effciency. You are looking at approximately 163 Lumens of light. However, it would be nice to use MaxFlex as you can control current output at your finger tips. If you want fixed drive current, Shark or Fatman is your choice. My preference would be multi current adjustable output. Again, that depends on how fast Georges80 can resolved bugging problems. 

At this stage, I would like to have drawing finalized and have several prototypes made for testing.


----------



## Long John (Jan 30, 2007)

Any news?.....

Very best regards

____
Tom


----------



## H22A (Jan 30, 2007)

Long John said:


> Any news?.....
> 
> Very best regards
> 
> ...



Thank you for your interest. I'm waiting for quotation and minimum order from CNC shop, which should be in this week.


----------



## Long John (Jan 30, 2007)

With this project, I'm for sure interested:thumbsup:

Thank you very much for the update

Do you give away some secrets when you would state a few datas like diameter of the head.......possibility of 3x18650body........

Thanks and very best regards

____
Tom


----------



## TxTroubleMaker (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm in for one for sure! Paypal is ready!


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Jan 31, 2007)

Icarus said:


> Why so many LED's? I vote for a *3xMcR27L/XR * or *3xMcR38 * head.



Ditto.


And make a Fat Body to take 3x18650`s with the mag switch 


Benny


----------



## H22A (Jan 31, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> And make a Fat Body to take 3x18650`s with the mag switch
> ...



Thank you for the suggestions. Drawing is near completion and will post soon.


----------



## DFiorentino (Jan 31, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Ditto.
> 
> 
> And make a Fat Body to take 3x18650`s with the mag switch
> ...



Sounds like someones hunting an Elephant. :naughty:

-DF


----------



## Long John (Jan 31, 2007)

DFiorentino said:


> Sounds like someones hunting an Elephant. :naughty:
> 
> -DF



I would prefer "Mammoth"  

Best regards

______
Tom


----------



## paulr (Jan 31, 2007)

I like McGizmo's approach of his Luxified SF-M6. Use a Fivemega 6AA-to-2D adapter or Modamag 8AA-to-2D and separate Downboy converters for each led. Now that P4's are rated up to 1 amp, use DB917's and with seven leds we're probably approaching 1000 lumens. It will take some serious heat sinking for the leds but at about 2.5 amps (8aa) or 3.2 amps (6aa) from the batteries, it won't be a big problem for a decent set of AA NiMH cells and probably won't fry the stock Mag switch. I'd much rather use commodity NiMH AA's than 18650's with their various fancy charging requirements and explosion hazards.


----------



## Long John (Feb 4, 2007)

:candle:........any news?....

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## CM (Feb 4, 2007)

H22A said:


> Just the drawing Benny.  The minimum current is 350mA driving 3 x Cree P4 at estimated 240 Lumens and subtract 20% reflector loss and 85% converter effciency. You are looking at approximately 163 Lumens of light. However, it would be nice to use MaxFlex as you can control current output at your finger tips. If you want fixed drive current, Shark or Fatman is your choice. My preference would be multi current adjustable output. Again, that depends on how fast Georges80 can resolved bugging problems.
> 
> At this stage, I would like to have drawing finalized and have several prototypes made for testing.



Converter efficiency doesn't take away from output. It reduces runtime. So based on 240 lumens and 20% optical losses give you 192 lumens, not 163


----------



## Illum (Feb 4, 2007)

the thread titles keeps bringing back memories from this thread from some reason https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/113822
"extreme turbo head..."


Awaiting news


----------



## H22A (Feb 5, 2007)

Long John said:


> :candle:........any news?....
> 
> Best regards
> 
> ...



I've just received quotation and minimum order from CNC shop. As soon as I get all pricing in, I'll start a new post.


----------



## H22A (Feb 5, 2007)

CM said:


> Converter efficiency doesn't take away from output. It reduces runtime. So based on 240 lumens and 20% optical losses give you 192 lumens, not 163



Thank you CM. That just show I'm stilll a newbie.


----------



## H22A (Feb 5, 2007)

Illum_the_nation said:


> the thread titles keeps bringing back memories from this thread from some reason https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/113822
> "extreme turbo head..."
> 
> 
> Awaiting news



Hey! that thing scares me.  It sure does looks like plunger.


----------



## chesterqw (Feb 5, 2007)

woah, this could be a war mace/hammer!!!


----------



## H22A (Feb 6, 2007)

I have several smaller version. As you can see it only housed 4 x McR-27. I'll have matching body for 3 x 18650. For those interested in NiMH, it will fit 8AA battery holders without special boring needed.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 6, 2007)

Nice,

I think i like design 1 and 3 the best.
Do you have any pictures of the 3x18650 FatBody mated to the head?


Benny


----------



## Icarus (Feb 6, 2007)

What will the OD of this head be?


----------



## Nebula (Feb 6, 2007)

Setapong - I too like #s 1 & 3. Will the 3x18650 require a battery holder of some sort? If so, will you make them available? 

I can see a run on Don's McR 27s! 

Thanks for posting pics. Kirk


----------



## Long John (Feb 6, 2007)

:thanks: for updating H22A

I guess, this body fits 3x18650 in series. Any chance for a shorter body which fits the 3 cells side by side?

Best regards

______
Tom


----------



## H22A (Feb 7, 2007)

Icarus said:


> What will the OD of this head be?



Roughly about 10cm. It was originally designed with 11.5cm OD but I have to reduce the size to 10cm because aluminum is not available at that size.


----------



## H22A (Feb 7, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I'll post #1 and #3 head with designated body in few days. I'll keep you posted. Thanks.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 7, 2007)

Definitely interested. 
As long as the head is MagD compatible and available in black the fat body isn't necessary.
FM's tri-bored 2.5D's (6x17670 - 6s or 2s3p) are just fine for me.


----------



## DFiorentino (Feb 10, 2007)

H22A said:


> I have several smaller version. As you can see it only housed 4 x McR-27.



Just curious, but has the plan for 6, 7+ LEDs been abandoned? I'm still in either way. 

-DF


----------



## H22A (Feb 11, 2007)

DFiorentino said:


> Just curious, but has the plan for 6, 7+ LEDs been abandoned? I'm still in either way.
> 
> -DF



Still active. I've received price for the head and awating for schott 2mm double sided AR coatings to come in. Hopefully, within this week.


----------



## H22A (Feb 13, 2007)

Here is what the whole light looks like with new body attached to the head. FYI, head in the pics are for illustration purpose only. It is quad McR-27 version. I'll post ETH interest thread for in B/S/T soon. One member suggested that *"Mamoth"* is betther name for it. What do you think?

I have been informed by CNC shop that MOQ is 25pcs. I'm not sure if we are going to meet this numbers. Hopefully, I don't have to abort this project.


----------



## Icarus (Feb 13, 2007)

H22A said:


> ... I have been informed by CNC shop that MOQ is 25pcs. I'm not sure if we are going to meet this numbers. Hopefully, I don't have to abort this project.


I might need a few...


----------



## Long John (Feb 13, 2007)

H22A, only a suggestion.  This body looks nice but I think, it's not determined for 3x 18650 cells side by side.
So like Freddy (Icarus) stated, a thread at the head fitting the Mag D-body would be fine, you could make a shorter body for 3x18650 side by side with the D-Mag threads.
This would tender more possibilitys in all directions in therms of the batts.

When a customer decide to go with C/D, 17670........LiIons, he could choose the Mag-body and the others (like me) could choose the fater, shorter body, all with the same threads.

BTW "Mamoth", I like it

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Very nice H22A,


This body looks like it is intended to work with 6x18650 Li-ions.
Is the body possible to unscew for 3x18650 use also?

I am also very curious about the Battery holders,will they be possible to convert to Serial VS Paralell in a easy way?
Giveing both options if needed depending on converter use?




Keep it up 
Benny


----------



## Nebula (Feb 13, 2007)

H22A - I like the look, and the proposed name. I too would like the option of using only 3x18650s or 3x17670s if you consider a shorter body tube. Well done! Kirk


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Love it Love it and Love it. 


Im in for two of these if i can get a 2 part body so i can choose whether to use 3x18650`s and 6x18650`s.

And as stated before Holders should be easy convertable to Serial/Paralell use.




Any update on the E-series head?


Benny


----------



## karlthev (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow!!!! Wow again!! I want one!! Put me in line!!!


Karl


----------



## karlthev (Feb 13, 2007)

Karl


----------



## H22A (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I'll modify the body into 2 pieces similar to body extension. Therefore, those that preferred 3 x 18650 will have shorter body and by adding body extension makes 6 x 18650.

Thank you Morpheus T1 for battery holder suggestion.  It's good idea to have convertable capabilities. I'll have to work on that.


----------



## Long John (Feb 13, 2007)

Great idea Benny and H22A:goodjob:

Best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Thank you for listening 

Just to confirm,in the post above you state that this head is for McR27 did you mean McR27L by any chance?

I hope so 


If all turns out as you have stated,i dont think 25 units will be hard to sell at all.


Benny


H22A said:


> Thank you everyone for your suggestions. I'll modify the body into 2 pieces similar to body extension. Therefore, those that preferred 3 x 18650 will have shorter body and by adding body extension makes 6 x 18650.
> 
> Thank you Morpheus T1 for battery holder suggestion.  It's good idea to have convertable capabilities. I'll have to work on that.


----------



## H22A (Feb 13, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Thank you for listening
> 
> Just to confirm,in the post above you state that this head is for McR27 did you mean McR27L by any chance?
> 
> ...



That's correct Benny, McR-27L.  Actually, it will host various reflector sizes as heatsink is threded which can be adjusted up or down.


----------



## MorpheusT1 (Feb 13, 2007)

Sounds good 


I cant wait to see the final result.


Benny


----------



## H22A (Feb 13, 2007)

MorpheusT1 said:


> Thank you for listening
> 
> Just to confirm,in the post above you state that this head is for McR27 did you mean McR27L by any chance?
> 
> ...



That's correct Benny, McR-27L.  Actually, it will host various reflector sizes as heatsink is threded which can be adjusted up or down.


----------



## yaesumofo (Feb 14, 2007)

NICE!!
Yaesumofo


----------



## H22A (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm still waiting for isometric drawing from the draftsman. Apparently he is out of town and should be back next week.

I know some of you are waiting on price. I have prices in for the head and waiting for the body. If you think it is appropriate to post just price for the head, please let me know. I'm reluctant as there are other parts that haven’t yet materialized.


----------



## Nebula (Feb 15, 2007)

Setapong - I can wait on pricing. You should be comfortable with your pricing before you post. Kirk


----------



## Long John (Feb 15, 2007)

Nebula said:


> Setapong - I can wait on pricing. You should be comfortable with your pricing before you post. Kirk



*+1*, a good thing needs time and I think, this project is one of the interestings ones in the last time. :twothumbs

Very best regards

_____
Tom


----------



## COMMANDR (Feb 15, 2007)

Just saw this thread and all I can say is WOW. Put me on the very interested list. How did i miss this???

Gary


----------



## wannabe333 (Jun 16, 2012)

Wow, it is too late, but since i am new to this site, anyone has one head to spare, please pm. thanks. wannabe333


----------

